# Where to begin want to learning REW and EQ'ing?



## exorcist (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all forum mates,

I am new to this forum, and a very warm regards.
I am a total wanna be enthusiast in the HT domain, i have committed the original sin by getting all the good stuff that is required to rock my world, and barely know how to use it properly.
But having high hopes of learning and understanding. I have a Tuba HT (36x36x24 THT) subwoofer along with a Definitive Technology Mythos ST front mains. Def Tech 10 as centers, and DefTech Gem XL's as surrounds and ProMonitor 1000 for rears. I fire the sub with a Dayton SA1000 Amp. The entire HT is powered by a Denon 4311CI AVR. I would love to calibrate my sub with a REW and BFD, the Audyssey XT32 does not seem to properly calibrate the bigger subs.

That was my generic intro, and as you see i am a complete newbie who is very enthu about learning and implementing. I really dont know where to begin with understanding the basics of EQ'ing along learning the REW along with a BFD, would like to EQ the THT sub. I randomly swiffered through the stickies, and got a little confused. I think i need to start from the very basics of understanding EQ'ing and various HT jargons.
I am sure someone on this forum might have created a good tutorial for dummies like me 

Kindly help.


----------



## exorcist (Feb 10, 2012)

Too bad, 100+ views, none ready to help.  Did not expect this from this forum.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there, 
There is plenty of places to look on this forum with the information you seek, generally look at the stickies at the top of each sub forum and read away.
The first thing I would do is do not use the BFD. With the Denons XT32 it will do a fine job of eq ing the sub on its own. The other thing to do is to try different placements of the sub. Have you tried the crawl test? Thats when you place the sub in or as near as possible to your sitting position and then while playing a test tone of 20Hz crawl around the outside of the room and listen to where it has the best sound impact. Then place the sub in that position.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

Have you looked at basic room setup guidelines? Have a look here for a good starting point. http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## exorcist (Feb 10, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi there,
> There is plenty of places to look on this forum with the information you seek, generally look at the stickies at the top of each sub forum and read away.
> The first thing I would do is do not use the BFD. With the Denons XT32 it will do a fine job of eq ing the sub on its own. The other thing to do is to try different placements of the sub. Have you tried the crawl test? Thats when you place the sub in or as near as possible to your sitting position and then while playing a test tone of 20Hz crawl around the outside of the room and listen to where it has the best sound impact. Then place the sub in that position.





robbo266317 said:


> Welcome to HTS.
> 
> Have you looked at basic room setup guidelines? Have a look here for a good starting point.
> Cheers,
> Bill.


Thanks for your responses. The problem with experimenting with the sub by placing it at multiple places is that, my sub is huge to move around, its a 34" x 34" x 24" THT (Tuba HT) Folded Horn sub, being powered by an external powered amp. The sub needs to be placed with the mouth of the sub towards the wall 18" inches.

Subs like Danley DTS-10 and THT requires high level calibration with the BDF or MiniDSP. The XT32 does not do justice to highly capable subs.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

exorcist said:


> Too bad, 100+ views, none ready to help.  Did not expect this from this forum.



Understanding acoustical measurements and analysis and subsequent action is not simply a matter of learning what button to push and what solution to simply toss into place.

It doesn't work that way! No more than, say, heart surgery is simply a matter of clamp there, cut here, suture there, and then close. So, if you have complaints, so do some of us...

Believe it or not, there is not a simple "X number of steps and simply do this , that, and that and that..." set of instructions designed specifically for those who 'demand the answers. It actually requires one to have a solid understanding of acoustical physics and to understand the various contributing factors that may be at play in any given environment; environments where the specific topologies result in myriad Differing factors contributing to the behavior.

We can HELP, but don't expect to get all the answers without a bit more work beyond simply making demands.

How did I learn? Well, we can start without several degrees in physics as well as over 30 years of additional continuing study and applied research both in acoustics, communications, and in (primarily classified) optics research and development. 

I didn't realize that all I really had to do was show up on a forum and demand a quick Cliff's Notes for acoustical physics and applied measurements, as well as the short cut to interpreting and affecting precise changes. And get upset if the answers were Promptly presented!

And if precedent is any gauge, if we suggest actual real suggested texts that can help one gain such an understanding, if they contain even the most basic math, we have folks literally becoming apoplectic.

So, one topic you might start by researching - as most have no ideas as to what the term even refers - is "superposition".

And obtain a copy of _Sound System Engineering_ by Davis and Patronis. This text is the absolute best for a solid understanding of the CRITICAL distinction between large and small acoustical space acoustics. 

I could suggest any number of _basic_ texts in acoustics by Long, Kuttruff, etc., but I can guarantee you that most will not venture beyond the preface. Or I can send you to spend a small fortune downloading papers from AES and/or ASA. And while they may address specific issues will nevertheless be near useless without a solid foundational understanding of the pre-requisite fundamentals. And if you want to understand the behavior of basic treatments (although it will NOT provide you with an understanding of the behavior of basic small acoustic spaces nor of the acoustic response models for which they are employed as tools, you might investigate _Acoustical Absorbers and Diffusers_ by D'Antonnio and Cox.

Modern Handbook of Acoustics by Everest is a decent very introductory 'overview' of lots of technologies and concepts, but it is not a comprehensive text that will teach you How to analyze a space and exactly what to do to achieve a coherent acoustical response model. But it is a pretty good and _very basic_ introduction to many of he types of tools and treatments commonly used. But as I said, it will not tell you what to do and how to solve every problem. But at least you will be more conversant regarding some of the terms.And that is a significant start. As at least when we do provide suggestions you may understand to what we refer.

The irony is that small room acoustical design and treatment is actually a niche 'market' that is a subset of the larger classical Large Acoustical Space acoustics, of which the small acoustical space behavior is a (substantially) deviant subset requiring even further study - a discipline for which the extensive education and training is met with causal users more often than not simply demanding answers or finding basic rates for such services based upon the pre-requisite study they themselves refuse to do if one were to employ them, objectionable.

So there are some who can help. But its not a matter of simply tossing a quarter up on the stage and demanding they dance... Or that they are obliged to do what someone else will not or has not...

And remember that in any case, _you _are going to have to do the legwork. Regardless of size or mass of various speakers, there are no magic answers that negate your need to explore the various topologies, placements, and orientations. That comes with the territory.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Regardless of the weight the crawl test is an important test without at least trying that you very likely missing out of its full potential. Corner placement is usually the best in a room but not always.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

exorcist said:


> The problem with experimenting with the sub by placing it at multiple places is that, my sub is huge to move around, its a 34" x 34" x 24...


You would only have to move the sub once – to your primary listening location. From there you can position a measurement mic (or yourself) at viable subwoofer locations and evaluate their effectiveness.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## exorcist (Feb 10, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You would only have to move the sub once – to your primary listening location. From there you can position a measurement mic (or yourself) at viable subwoofer locations and evaluate their effectiveness.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne





tonyvdb said:


> Regardless of the weight the crawl test is an important test without at least trying that you very likely missing out of its full potential. Corner placement is usually the best in a room but not always.


I have taken the first step, and tried moving the step to couple of locations with the help of a friend and a broken toe-nail, and a vase. 
At each placement i did the audyssey XT32 auto-calibration along with testing the sound from music and movies, trying to find which which the sound from the sub feel much better. Finally i spot that the sub sounds nice behind the sofa near the corner of the wall. I cannot do the measurements and stuff, as i said i want to learn it.

SAC, mate, i have not been demanding, its just that, i really want to learn how to use REW, accoustics etc. Every one did a start somewhere, i would like to do the same.. it may take few months, or couple of years, i am inclined to learn it. Atleast a basic start... is what i am asking for now, a start which will lead me to learn eq'ing using rew for now... as time passes by, with experience i will learn. Not demanding, its just a wish, asking the experts here to guide me where i can start.


----------



## Scyan (May 18, 2010)

May I humbly suggest you read each topic one by one in this link and experiment from there ?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelpv5/help_en-GB/html/index.html

I'm at chapter 9 myself. Read and experiment, best way to start.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

OP- I am in the same boat as you. I am trying to learn how to use REW so that I can measure the way that my room is effecting my sound, that way I can treat my room and possibly obtain a better frequency responce, and thus, better sound quality. I have read quite a bit on this subject already, I suggest that you re-read all the stickys and also read through the last 4 or 5 pages of threads in this forums. If you have any specific questions then post them up in this thread so that people can help answer them. Good luck!


----------

